
AWS CDK with a real life Lambda and API gateway example - alexfortin
https://dev.to/shaftoe/introducing-aws-cdk-with-a-real-life-lambda-and-api-gateway-example-7kg
======
alexfortin
After successfully replacing Terraform with CDK in a real life project I take
the chance to wrap up the new knowledge along with some Terraform vs. CDK kind
of considerations. I also synthesize the acquired know-how in a mini tutorial
based on the actual code used in the production scenario.

